# Từng loại túi xách sẽ nói về phong cách của chủ nhân sở hữu chúng



## avocado (5/10/21)

Từng loại túi xách sẽ nói về phong cách của chủ nhân sở hữu chúng Mặc dù trang phục quyền lực có thể đã biến mất với miếng đệm vai của 1980, nhưng chắc chắn có một cách mà bạn vẫn có thể tuyên bố về phong cách làm việc của mình – và đó là với túi xách công sở của bạn . Cho dù bạn đang muốn gây chú ý, muốn trông bóng bẩy và dễ kiểm soát hay chỉ đơn giản là bìa da menu nhà hàng bạn cần một chiếc túi tiện dụng mà vẫn đẹp mắt, việc lựa chọn chiếc túi xách công sở phù hợp có thể giúp bạn tăng thêm chút tự tin trong cuộc sống làm việc hàng ngày. Cũng giống như quần áo của chúng ta, những chiếc túi mà chúng ta chọn thường chứa đựng những manh mối ẩn chứa tính cách của chúng ta. Ví dụ: một dấu gạch ngang đậm của màu sáng kết hợp với bộ vest công sở u ám sẽ hướng đến khía cạnh vui tươi tiềm ẩn, trong khi một chiếc cặp cổ điển mang lại ấn tượng mà bạn muốn được mọi người nhìn nhận một cách nghiêm túc. Da đương nhiên là sự lựa chọn tối ưu. Nó bền, trông bóng bẩy và một chiếc túi da sẽ không bao giờ lỗi mốt, trở thành người bạn đồng hành lý tưởng trong tủ quần áo của công ty bạn. Túi LỚN Thường mang dáng dấp của một chiếc túi tote cổ điển dành cho phụ nữ hoặc một chiếc túi du lịch Gladstone sành điệu dành cho các quý ông, chiếc túi lớn thường được sở hữu cho những ai muốn có mọi thứ họ có thể cần bên người mọi lúc. . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Những vật nghi ngờ thông thường là chìa khóa, điện thoại và ví nằm nép mình bên cạnh những món đồ kỳ lạ hơn như báo giá quyển menu bìa da bộ may vá, một số dụng cụ tập thể dục và chiếc điều khiển từ xa bị mất tích mà bạn đã tìm kiếm cả tuần. Một chiếc túi lớn nói rằng bạn là người muốn mang cả thế giới trong khi bạn tiếp nhận thế giới — một người làm việc đa năng thực sự với tư duy thực tế. Hãy xem chiếc túi làm việc Tuscany Leather Olimpia Tote để biết một ví dụ sang trọng tuyệt đẹp – đủ lớn để mang theo mọi thứ bạn cần nhưng với vẻ ngoài thông minh cho công việc. Đối với các quý ông, chiếc túi du lịch Gladstone xinh đẹp của Ý này chỉ là một tấm vé – cung cấp một nội thất rộng rãi phù hợp với thiết kế cổ điển chắc chắn mang lại cảm giác hấp dẫn. Người Yêu Công Nghệ Túi của bạn chứa đầy công nghệ bạn cần để hoàn thành công việc. Máy tính xách tay, pin sạc dự phòng và vô số loại dây điện rối rắm, vì vậy bạn cần một chiếc túi xách công sở có thể đựng các tiện ích và gizmos quý giá của mình mà vẫn trông sành điệu. Một chiếc túi tuyệt đẹp với nhiều ngăn là người bạn tốt nhất của giới công nghệ – đáp ứng nhu cầu của bạn để có không gian cho công nghệ và sở thích của bạn để đặt hàng. Chiếc cặp da nhiều ngăn Tuscany của chúng tôi hoàn toàn phù hợp với hóa đơn – cung cấp một thiết bị quay đầu nhưng vẫn cung cấp tất cả các tính năng thiết thực. Giữ các thiết bị của bạn an toàn không bị tổn hại là ưu tiên hàng đầu, vì vậy bạn cũng có thể đang sử dụng các vật dụng riêng lẻ như túi iPad, vỏ Kindle hoặc vỏ điện thoại sang trọng. Đối với những ai yêu thích một sản phẩm của Apple thì chiếc Cặp đựng laptop Piquardo da Ý là sản phẩm cần phải có. – tặng kèm tay áo cho máy tính xách tay, tay áo iPad Air có thể tháo rời, ngăn đựng iPad mini cũng như ngăn đựng bút bên trong, ngăn đựng chìa khóa có thể tháo rời và túi có khóa kéo. Satchel Satchels đã trở lại một cách hoành tráng! Trong khi đối với những người trưởng thành hơn trong chúng ta, túi đeo chéo có thể gợi lại những kỷ niệm thời đi học – chiếc túi đeo bây giờ đã lớn và là một bổ sung thú vị cho tủ quần áo nơi làm việc. Satchel thường được thể thao bởi những người cần tính thiết thực của một chiếc túi có kích thước và cấu trúc nhưng kém trang trọng hơn một chút so với cặp truyền thống. Phù hợp với những người có công việc kết hợp cả trang trọng và trang phục bình thường hơn, vẻ đẹp của chiếc satchel là khả năng trông đẹp cùng với những bộ vest sắc sảo nhất cũng như với chiếc áo thun bình thường nhất của bạn. Một ví dụ tuyệt vời nhất là Drury Luxury Leather Satchel. Nó trông giống như ở nhà trong phòng họp cũng như ở quán rượu cho đồ uống sau giờ làm việc và vẫn cung cấp các ngăn và không gian mà bạn muốn có từ bất kỳ túi kinh doanh nào. Đối với những người yêu thích phong cách satchel nhưng muốn làm nổi bật hơn – hãy nghĩ đến màu sắc và lớp hoàn thiện bóng. Balo da Bạn là người thích phiêu lưu, thiết thực và sang trọng! Cho dù bạn đang đi bộ xuyên qua vùng hẻo lánh hay chỉ đến văn phòng, bạn đã sẵn sàng hành động! Ba lô cung cấp một túi chức năng tối ưu – chúng rộng rãi, dễ mang theo và rảnh tay. Tuyệt vời cho những người cần mang các đồ nặng hơn hàng ngày và hoàn hảo cho việc đi làm. Một chiếc ba lô da mang đến một chút tinh tế cho món đồ nặng ký khiêm tốn này của thế giới túi. Và không cần phải nhàm chán! Hãy nhìn vào Balo Nhiều Màu Christina. Phong cách đáp ứng chất lượng với màu sắc nổi bật và thiết kế ba ngăn. Người bạn đồng hành hoàn hảo cho bất kỳ dịp làm việc nào. Đối với những người phải mang theo nhiều thứ, Túi đựng máy tính xách tay bằng da Leonhard Heyden Roma là một giải pháp thiết thực, phong cách – với các ngăn có kích thước A4 và một phần dành cho máy tính xách tay của bạn. Cặp da Đây là kiểu dáng cổ điển thường xanh của thế giới kinh doanh – và bạn cũng vậy! Một chiếc cặp da toát lên vẻ chuyên nghiệp và nói lên rằng bạn là người được coi trọng. Kể từ khi ra đời chiếc cặp, thế giới đã chuyển sang kỹ thuật số và chiếc cặp hiện đại phản ánh điều này. Hãy xem xét Hộp đựng Doanh nhân Quindici Luxury Leather Attaché. Nó bao gồm tất cả các tính năng thiết kế cổ điển mà bạn có thể mong đợi (và với các tính năng bảo mật của nó cung cấp một chút liên lạc về nhân vật phản diện Bond). Nhưng nó cũng cung cấp một nội thất có tổ chức, hoạt động để mang theo điện thoại, máy tính xách tay của bạn và tất cả các phụ kiện hiện đại tiêu chuẩn khác. Nhưng giống như bất kỳ tác phẩm cổ điển lâu năm nào, chiếc cặp cũng đã được làm lại để cung cấp cho những người muốn thứ gì đó hiện đại hơn một chút. Các cạnh mềm hơn, màu sắc tươi sáng hơn hoặc dây đai dài đều có thể tạo ra một yếu tố khác biệt khi nói đến kiểu dáng cặp truyền thống. Thùng có bánh xe Theo truyền thống là nơi bảo quản các phi công, luật sư và những người sắp đi máy bay tới một chuyến công tác nước ngoài khác – thùng có bánh xe đang trở nên phổ biến với bất kỳ ai muốn mang theo một tải trọng hợp lý – ngay cả khi nó chỉ là bộ dụng cụ tập thể dục của bạn chứ không phải là tòa án giấy tờ. Dấu hiệu có bánh xe nói rằng bạn là một người yêu thích máy bay phản lực – một người sẵn sàng đi du lịch ngay lập tức – có thể là cho một kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần lãng mạn hoặc một cuộc họp kinh doanh quan trọng. Mặc dù thực tế có thể là bạn chỉ muốn có thể hộp đựng bút bằng da xoay quanh máy tính xách tay của mình, nhưng vỏ có bánh xe chắc chắn mang lại cho bạn một số tín dụng phiêu lưu! Nếu bạn thực sự đang bước lên máy bay, việc chọn hành lý có kích thước cabin cho phép bạn thoải mái lướt nhanh qua sân bay và vào cabin mà không gặp rắc rối. Để sử dụng hàng ngày, Quindici Leather Pilot Briefcase là người bạn đồng hành hoàn hảo trong thành phố. Rất nhiều ngăn, dây buộc an toàn và da đen nghiêm túc làm cho nó trở thành lựa chọn lý tưởng cho những ai muốn kéo chứ không phải mang theo! Kiểm tra nhiều loại Túi da của chúng tôi tại Just4leather


----------

